# Refused Blood test



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 13, 2012)

I recently received some Hgh. So I booked myself a few blood tests at a private clinic(UK). Tests were Gh, igf, and testosterone all pre confirmed with the clinic. (all so I know the gh was real and get a base level for my igf)

So I attended on Monday evening. I was unsure just how much I was gonna tell them, i thought id assess the situation at the time. So the female Doc listed the 3 tests I wanted and proceeded to ask me why I wanted these test and as I'm a terrible liar i told her upfront all my reasons. 

She then began to Try talk me out of taking HGH by listing numerous possible side. Then we got back onto the test and I asked about getting future Igf test with out needing to see a Doc again and she said that was ok. She then left the room and returned Saying she had bad news she said because I have been upfront with her that she couldn't be a part of me Doin Hgh. 

I told her I thought her decision was wrong and she said it was for on good and I shouldn't take hgh. I told her that I would have to continue injecting hgh without even knowing if it was real and also have to continue blind with no control over my igf levels. I also told her that she was just forcing me to go else where and lie about the whole thing. 

I was pretty frustrated with this as You can imagine. Been searching for another Private clinic that does blood tests and they are like Rocking horse shit over here.(N. Ireland) 

Still pinning 5on 2off 3.33iu moving upto 5iu in 2wks.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Thats sucks bro she should help you just because you was honest with her...


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 13, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Thats sucks bro she should help you just because you was honest with her...



I know man. I'm tempted to book in under a diff name and see a diff Doc because it's the pretty much the only one I can find do far and it a real good clinic. I was hoping for a male Doc because I think I coulda reasoned with a bloke better.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2012)

shitty man.... you tell her the truth and get burned.... fuck


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hard to come up with an excuse for blood tests on the fly. When I needed my last one I feigned ill & the doctor suggested it.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 14, 2012)

Just attempted to purchase my own labs thru privatemdlabs.com and it seems it is illegal in my state for me to request labs on my own behalf. So if I just want simple blood work for my TRT I can still purchase them but have to drive out of state to a labcorp. Closest location about 45 min away. So it looks like blood work may require I set aside 2-3 hours depending on how long the wait is at the lab and traffic etc. Or just pay three times as much thru my TRT clinic and save the time,gas money and frustration. Suggested to my primary that my estrogen levels may be high and wanted it tested along with my test levels. To which he replied" what if it is high and how do suggest we get it to come down?". Fucking clueless! So asking for anything Gh related as far as blood work would be pointless.


----------

